# Legal spying via the cell phone system



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20002986-245.html



> Two researchers say they have found a way to exploit weaknesses in the mobile telecom system to legally spy on people by figuring out the private cell phone number of anyone they want, tracking their whereabouts, and listening to their voice mail.
> Independent security researcher Nick DePetrillo and Don Bailey, a security consultant with iSec Partners, planned to provide details in a talk entitled "We Found Carmen San Diego" at the Source Boston security conference on Wednesday.


Wonderful

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

This is why i always use fake names for my 20$ card phones.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

they know that!


----------

